# Gardaseefahrer 2008 aufgemerkt!



## Mr. Hide (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wie bereits bei "Da Gino" angekündigt, möchte ich gerne mit euch eine Nachtreffentour bestreiten. Der avisierte Termin war der 08.06...... Ich habe jedoch vergessen, dass ich ebenda einen Auftritt im Palmengarten habe.
Daher hier der neue Termin: *Sonntag, der 15.06*. - Gleiche Zeit und gleicher Ort (Ihr wisst schon ).....

Es werden so 45 - 55 Km (je nach Verfahrer) und 1100 HM.

Ich freu mich auf euch 

Gruß
Heintje


----------



## carboni (3. Juni 2008)

HH (Hallo Heintje),

das wird mir zu knapp. Ich bin an dem Tag zu dieser Zeit leider schon andersweilig beschäftigt, denke aber spätestens am Gardasee an dich, die anderen und die schöne Zeit.  

Viel Spaß und/oder bis Samstag

 
Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens77 (3. Juni 2008)

Hi Heintje,

am 15.06. bin ich beim Rheingau-Marathon.

Gruß Jens


----------



## X-Präsi (3. Juni 2008)

da bin ich auch net da


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (3. Juni 2008)

Sorry,

geht mir leider auch so  

Wenn es noch mehr Absagen hagelt würde ich mich allerdings für eine "Separatos" Tour an besagtem 08.06 anbieten, denn besser als einmal biken ist ja wohl ohnehin 2 mal biken    

Wer Interesse für eine Tour am 08.06. hätte (gegen 12:00 Uhr?) kann sich ja mal melden  

LG
Nicolas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (3. Juni 2008)

Jaaaa, 15. find ich super, könnt ich gar mitwollen.

Und ich nehm besser mal das GPS mit, sicher ist sicher  .

Dieses WE ist "Mädels only" angesagt, hätt ich sowieso nicht gekonnt... 

Schwester Marion hat übrigens die Fäden erfolgreich gezogen, Patient hat überlebt  .

Man sieht sich!

LG Marion


----------



## ChuckNorris (3. Juni 2008)

Am 15. bin ich beim Marathon.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (4. Juni 2008)

Kann leider auch nicht wegen Rheingaumaraton: ich würde den 22.6 vorschlagen


----------



## matthias2003 (4. Juni 2008)

... und ich bin am 15.06. auch beim Marahon, ...

@Nikolas:
hört sich gut an, Mareike und ich wären dabei!

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Mr Cannondale (4. Juni 2008)

Ich würde auch am 08.06 mit Nicolas Biken wollen: wohin soll es denn gehen ?


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (4. Juni 2008)

Gut,

dann fahren wir halt schon mal eine Separatos Tour am 08.06.

Treffen um 12.00 Uhr in Schierstein (wie immer).

Wohin: Egal - vielleicht Richtung Hallgarter Zange 

Dauer: ca. 3-4h

natürlich mit obligatorischem Verfahrer und allem was sonst dazu gehört 

Absage bei schlechtem Wetter bis 11:00 Uhr hier im Forum.

Bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (4. Juni 2008)

... alternativ können wir auch Jens zuschauen, wenn er seine Tröte drückt! Am besten in Radklamotten  

http://www.jazzclub-goldener-grund.de/termin_einzeln.asp?id=188


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2008)

Ich würde auch bei den Separatos mitfahren 

@Nicolas
Bist du bekennender Langschläfer (12.00 Uhr) ? 

Wie siehts mit Uwe`s Vorschlag am 22.06 aus? Dort steht nichts im Clubkalender und der Jazzclub hat laut Homepage wohl auch keinen Auftritt


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (4. Juni 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich würde auch bei den Separatos mitfahren
> 
> @Nicolas
> Bist du bekennender Langschläfer (12.00 Uhr) ?
> ...




Eigentlich bin ich nicht so wirklich der Langschläfer  .

Da ich aber am Samstag noch Party mach`, könnte es doch später werden. Außerdem wollte ich den Besuch nich gleich am Sonntag morgen um 08.00 Uhr rausschmeißen . Und da ich umweltbewußt   mit dem Bike "anreise" brauche ich da auch noch eine Stunde. Ach so: Wer will kann mit mir ab Ingelheim / Heidesheim / Budenheim "anreisen"


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2008)

Sorry, aber ich muss leider für heute absagen.  

Ich muss heute nachmittag nochmal weg und das wird zeitlich nicht passen, wenn wir erst um 12.00 Uhr starten...

...dem Rest der Separatos wünsche ich regenfreies, sonniges Wetter und ne schöne Tour   

Bis nächste/übernächste Woche zur Revivaltour...


----------



## carboni (8. Juni 2008)

Kim und ich kommen noch  

Gruß
Achim


----------



## carboni (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

wir waren ne Stunde zu früh und sind dann schon mal losgefahren.  

Bis denne

Achim

Lesen statt überfliegen kann manchmal helfen, aber ich war irgendwie auf Sonntags 11.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (8. Juni 2008)

Schee wars, 

ich hoffe Ihr 2 seid noch trocken heim gekommen!
Danke für die schöne Tour!

Matthias

PS
Bauernfrühstück mittags um 2 isse nix gut!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. Juni 2008)

Das Wetter war super: bin noch zum Schläferskopf und zur H. Wurzel gefahren


----------



## Mr. Hide (13. Juni 2008)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal  wieder. Ich habe Knie..... Irgendwie habe ich es mir beim Biken verdreht und es schmerzt. Daher sage ich mal auch wegen Wetter die Tour am 15. ab (Sorry Marion. waäre gerne mit dir gebiked ).

Ich werde aber am 22.06. adäquaten Tourersatz anbieten. Das werde ich die TAge dann gesondert posten. In diesem Sinne

Jens


----------



## Mr. Hide (18. Juni 2008)

So, da bin ich wieder! Nachdem ich Knie hatte, habe ich nun Oberschenkel, was für eine Seuche 

Ich habe aber noch die Hoffnung, dass es bis Sonntag wieder o.k. ist. Daher hier erneut der Aufruf:

Gardaseefahrer 2008, kommt am Sonntag, den 22.06. zur vereinbarten Zeit zum Vereinbarten Zeitpunkt 

Absage an dieser Stelle bis Samstag 18 Uhr vorbehalten....

Gruß
Sepp
"Rot-Weiß-Rot bis in den Tod"


----------



## ChuckNorris (19. Juni 2008)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder! Nachdem ich Knie hatte, habe ich nun Oberschenkel, was für eine Seuche
> 
> Gruß
> Sepp
> "Rot-Weiß-Rot bis in den Tod"



Ach du hast mich mit Knie angesteckt


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Juni 2008)

Dann mal gute Besserung und bis Sonntag
Startpunkt und Zeit fehlen noch!


----------



## Mr. Hide (20. Juni 2008)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Startpunkt und Zeit fehlen noch!



Ist doch alles bei da Gino besprochen worden, denk mal nach Helge!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. Juni 2008)

Moin Helge,

ich muß auf Dein Knie mit der kalten Schulter kontern. Diesen Sonntag gehts bei uns nicht. Wir sind in der Pfalz bei Muttern .

Viel Spaß und verirrt Euch nicht ,

LG Marion


----------



## Doppelherz (21. Juni 2008)

Hi Sepp,

schade, auch wir müssen absagen. Birgit und ich werden morgen mit Markus die Donnersberg Runde für nächsten Sonntag vorbereiten. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann in 8 Tagen. Euch viel Spaß.

Jochen


----------



## Mc.Gyver (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 

kann ebenfalls aufgrund von Schonhaltung nicht ( Knie verdreht beim Marathon).

Na dann viel Spaß. 

Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

ich wende mich direkt an dich, da du der einzige Mitfahrer gewesen wärst.

Ich werde morgen nicht fahren. Du meine Terminverschiebungen habe ich es vermasselt......

Ich hoffe, du findest dich auch alleine zurecht

Gruss Helge


----------



## Mc.Gyver (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo das hat doch nichts mit Terminverschiebung zu tun, war alles nur der Sch.... Marathon .
Gruß Oli.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (21. Juni 2008)

Schade, dann werde ich morgen alleine durch den Taunus kurven müßen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (22. Juni 2008)

Ich war heute mal beim Onkel: alles OK und bin auch nicht nass geworden


----------

